# Do I have enough knickknacks?



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

A few cabinets of my collections. A lot of cat collectibles and other interesting gegaws.


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Sep 15, 2019)

My dear mom was an avid collector and we had the best time when we went home to visit looking at her teacup collection, her thimble collection, her China plate collection,  and her colonial house collection. I think she had other collections as well but I can’t recall them at this time she had some fun hobbies and this was one of them. It looks as though you do as well! Fun fun fun!


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2019)

I like your Utica Club mugs but they seem out of place.

If you enjoy these things that's all that really matters.

I enjoy finding things more than I enjoy owning them so I've been gradually getting rid of things by bargaining with myself.  Pick the 12 paperweights that you enjoy the most or the 6 pieces of milk glass, etc...  It allows me to maintain the spirit/identity of my interests without being overwhelmed by them.  At times I wish I didn't collect anything!


----------



## Leann (Sep 15, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> It allows me to maintain the spirit/identity of my interests without being overwhelmed by them


I think that's a wonderful way to sort through our collections of stuff. Thank you, AB!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2019)

Got any tips on dusting all that?


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Got any tips on dusting all that?


Dusting?????


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2019)

debodun said:


> Dusting?????


Seriously.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

debodun said:


> Dusting?????


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

debodun said:


> A few cabinets of my collections.


A few cabinets worth of stuff?
That’s a lot of stuff but you clearly love collecting things and it looks well organized so enjoy it.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2019)

But, dust gets disgusting after decades.  This I know for sure.  My mom called knick-knacks 'dust collectors.'  The dust eventually encrusts, feels slimy, has webs attached.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2019)

I speak from experience.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

Pepper said:


> But, dust gets disgusting after decades.  This I know for sure.  My mom called knick-knacks 'dust collectors.'  The dust eventually encrusts, feels slimy, has webs attached.


That’s right. Collected dust turns to layered dirt that eventually needs washing with soap and water. 
That’s why I hate Knickknacks. I prefer less stuff so less work. I guess I’m lazy. Lol


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 15, 2019)

No knickknacks for me. I hate dusting with a passion and live in Arizona.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 15, 2019)

That is quite a collection. I think of the cleaning part of a collection that size. I was into chickens for many years but it got to much for me. I thinned them out to those that had sentimental value. Probably down to about 15 from over 100. I took photos of all of them so at least I can look back and still see them .


----------



## Suzy623 (Sep 15, 2019)

I have a few things I've saved over the years but keep them behind glass to avoid having to dust them. My mother...can you define 'hoarder'? She has things she has saved for years. Papers (birth certificates, death notices, letters, pictures that look gray now not that they were color pictures to begin with but have aged from black/white to gray. I've been trying to clean out the garage and hired someone to go through it and as he pulled things out I would have him put them in a 'sale' pile or a 'toss' pile.  No 'save' pile allowed.  This garage has been stuffed full of stuff for years. My father is 89 and his father's railroad tools are in the back of the garage. Guess they may be 100 years old? Have been going through some of my mothers important (to her) things, sorting things into boxes of sewing material (4 boxes so far), yellow glass vases and bowls, blue glass vases and bowls, etc. Please don't mention dusting to me! I'm sneezing all the time now.  I love collections (like cats, owls, birds, crocheted scarves) and debodun, your's are beautiful and it's nice to look at them. You obviously are proud of them, as you should be, and they probably each have a special story behind them.


----------

